

Lies, damn lies and Chinese science - andrewl
http://newhumanist.org.uk/2365/lies-damn-lies-and-chinese-science

======
sz
At Northwestern they actually warned chemistry majors to stay away from Asian
journals when doing research, and to stick with reputable ones. Apparently
it's not uncommon for these papers to be, if not outright dishonest,
misleading about their procedures and results.

